# Edward Morgan [Scotch cattle]



## Red Paul (Aug 9, 2010)

Edward Morgan stood trial at the Monmouthshire spring Assizes. 1835 the miner was hanged became one of the frist martyrs in the British Coalfield why has name been left out of the Welsh Great list?.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Edward Morgan stood trial at the Monmouthshire spring Assizes. 1835 the miner was hanged became one of the frist martyrs in the British Coalfield why has name been left out of the Welsh Great list?.


 
I give in. What's the answer?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 12, 2010)

what is the Welsh Great List?


----------



## Red Paul (Aug 12, 2010)

Mostly a lot of Capitalist.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Mostly a lot of Capitalist.


 
Perhaps he wasn't a lot of Capitalist then.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 12, 2010)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps he wasn't a lot of Capitalist then.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think he's on about the Daily Post list which includes the bloke who runs Cymru Cuba. It isn't exactly definitive.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 13, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I think he's on about the Daily Post list which includes the bloke who runs Cymru Cuba. It isn't exactly definitive.


 
ah right, nothing to get exorcised about then


----------



## Red Paul (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Edward Morgan stood trial at the Monmouthshire spring Assizes. 1835 the miner was hanged became one of the frist martyrs in the British Coalfield why has name been left out of the Welsh Great list?.


 
In 1835 three of the scotch cattle were sentenced to death. The sentence on John James[Shoni Coal Tar], and William Jenkins, were commuted to tranportation for life, but Edward Morgon, thirty-two-year-old miner, was not reprieved.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> In 1835 three of the scotch cattle were sentenced to death. The sentence on John James[Shoni Coal Tar], and William Jenkins, were commuted to tranportation for life, but Edward Morgon, thirty-two-year-old miner, was not reprieved.


 
Why did they kill the cows?


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 1, 2014)

http://sabotagetimes.com/life/midnight-terror-the-story-of-welsh-vigilantes-the-scotch-cattle


----------

